# Watching BBC I player



## Jay1981 (27 Aug 2010)

Anyone know away i can watch BBc I player. It says you have to be on uk mainland.


----------



## DB74 (27 Aug 2010)

Without trying to be smart ... are you on the UK mainland?


----------



## ronnach (27 Aug 2010)

you are supposed to be in the uk to watch it. ni would be in the uk, even though i doubt even sammy wilson claims it is the uk mainland.

the site checks your ip address and if it is not a uk one, you cannot access content.

there are way rounds this, using proxy ip addresses. in my experience the free providers of these are worse than useless.

i think your alternatives are either to pay for a proxy ip service, or set your video recorder up and plan what you want to watch.


----------



## Romulan (27 Aug 2010)

TOR proxy is pretty good, I have used TOR to watch BBC Player.


----------



## David_Dublin (27 Aug 2010)

Foxy proxy has an add on for Firefox, why not try that. You'd be mad to pay for a proxy service


----------



## Jay1981 (27 Aug 2010)

No. I'm in Ireland


----------



## gearoid (28 Aug 2010)

*BBC iPlayer*

Hi,
I have my computer enabled to watch BBC iPlayer. I am in ROI and I use linux operating system, polipo web server, tor and foxyproxy for firefox browser. You could download the tor vidalia bundle for Microsoft XP,  or Windows 7 or whatever you use. You would probably need to be using firefox and foxyproxy anyway. 

I  set up to use either US or UK exit nodes on the tor configuration file, and if UK I watch BBC, or if US I can use pandora music website which is excellent. If you have it set up as UK you'll also be able to listen to spotify.co.uk for music.

It is non-trivial so you'll have a bit of work to do it. Good luck.

Regds,
Gearoid


----------



## john martin (28 Aug 2010)

Forgive my ignorance but all of is double dutch to me. How would a normal non techno person get the BBC thingy without getting some sort of degree?


----------



## ajapale (28 Aug 2010)

gearoid said:


> It is non-trivial so you'll have a bit of work to do it. Good luck.
> 
> Regds,
> Gearoid




Geroid, Thanks for the information!
aj (moderator)


----------



## hopalong (28 Aug 2010)

very interesting ,i have installed tor,but can you explain how to configure it to use IPs from the UK range.


----------



## hopalong (31 Aug 2010)

gearoid said:


> Hi,
> I have my computer enabled to watch BBC iPlayer. I am in ROI and I use linux operating system, polipo web server, tor and foxyproxy for firefox browser. You could download the tor vidalia bundle for Microsoft XP,  or Windows 7 or whatever you use. You would probably need to be using firefox and foxyproxy anyway.
> 
> I  set up to use either US or UK exit nodes on the tor configuration file, and if UK I watch BBC, or if US I can use pandora music website which is excellent. If you have it set up as UK you'll also be able to listen to spotify.co.uk for music.
> ...


how do you set up the uk and us as an exit node on tor.


----------



## gearoid (31 Aug 2010)

I used the following exit nodes below. Please note this is the linux install where the config file resides at /etc/tor/torcc

These nodes were downloaded from torstat.xenobite.eu website. Not sure of exact URL as of now. But you can filter exit nodes by country and just specify the UK ones.

I added the following lines at the bottom and either comment or uncomment the UK or US lines.


# UK exit nodes
exitnodes Alice,anonion,atacama,capoteATWO,ChubZee,DareChPL,dementia,DestroyTerrorismNow,Fenderbender,froschitor,gadg3ts,GZero,IckTor,JimmyGulpRelay,madone,meson
# US exit nodes
#exitnodes 4U2Guess,ac90b671,agent,AldertreeNet,alecto,alphapup,Amunet1,Amunet2,Amunet3,Amunet4,Amunet5,Amunet6,Amunet7,Amunet8,AnAnonymousTorNode,andromeda,AnneOurkey234,Anon,anonomax


----------

